# Share pictures of your show ribbons



## lizzie_magic

I am thinking about doing something creative with all my show ribbons and I have heaps and they are just stuffed into a bag and I need some ideas for something different. Any way this is the blanket I made.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Thats really cool. I don't have any ribbons like that or I would definitly steal your idea.


----------



## RusticWildFire

Wow that is really cool! Mine aren't like that either or I probably would steal your idea too. I strung a bunch of mine on a clothesline and hung it up for a while. Now they are all in a box though.


----------



## blossom856

I usually hook mine to whatever I happen to have; curtain rods, wall hangings, and the handles on my dresser. But I don't a pic of the dresser.

Sorry, I have no clue how to make the pics smaller.


----------



## JHickie

I wish there was something neat to do with our type of ribbons. This was my first year of showing. To begin with, the ribbons were a really neat thing, but by the end of the year, it was getting old. Now I have this basket of ribbons, but what do I do with them? Some of the local shows don't put years on the ribbons, so they will take them back and recycle/reuse them. I would like to come up with something neat to do with them though as a keep sake. I really like the idea of the first pic in this thread. I wish our ribbons were like that. You could even cover a horse blanket with them for the horse that won them all.
Here is a picture of what we won at our first Canadian breed show. We were the high point stallion of the show.


----------



## RusticWildFire

JHickie that's a really cool picture!


----------



## Midwest Paint

Blossom856: I really like that first pic of the rack you have! Thats neat.. Now I will have to look for one!


----------



## appy rider 4 life

that is really cool! i have seen something like that before!


----------



## Dartanion

I'll have to take a pic of my ribbons this weekend, I want something cool to hang them on but I can never really find anything . I like the racks and all those ribbons! heck I like both pics!


----------



## blossom856

Midwest Paint said:


> Blossom856: I really like that first pic of the rack you have! Thats neat.. Now I will have to look for one!


It's actually a fish shaped candle holder. Although I didn't think putting a candle so close to the ribbons was a good idea, lol. So I put my trophy there. I think it'd also be a good place to hang those long championship ribbons. You could probably find one in a home goods store. I'll need to get a bunch more for next season.


----------



## GottaRide

I love this picture that was taken of my horse with his blue ribbons:

ImpulsePhotographyMB : photos : Championship Challenge- I will black out the entire backgrounds on orders!- powered by SmugMug
(from the photographer's website)


----------



## blossom856

Those pictures are beautiful, as well as the ribbons!


----------



## Dartanion

*I hang mine in our room, I figured I paid money for each class so why not enjoy what I paid for an worked so very hard for? I'm also posting some pics of the Ribbons I got at the year end award ceremony today .*


----------



## ditzydoo

*you see mine are just hung on anythig door s posters the wall other ribbons my walls covered and thats only half of them !!*
*here is a photo of my boy recently from a ribbon day we only d the jumping he switches of in the flat !*


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

I just hang mine in my tack room... once they get all faded and dirty I throw them out.


----------



## farmpony84

i don't even pick mine up half the time anymore... although I did make it a point to get my state fair ones... I mean... it was state fair!


----------



## my2geldings

JHickie said:


> I wish there was something neat to do with our type of ribbons. This was my first year of showing. To begin with, the ribbons were a really neat thing, but by the end of the year, it was getting old. Now I have this basket of ribbons, but what do I do with them? Some of the local shows don't put years on the ribbons, so they will take them back and recycle/reuse them. I would like to come up with something neat to do with them though as a keep sake. I really like the idea of the first pic in this thread. I wish our ribbons were like that. You could even cover a horse blanket with them for the horse that won them all.
> Here is a picture of what we won at our first Canadian breed show. We were the high point stallion of the show.


I don't know how to do it but a lot of the display ribbons at spruce meadows are set up in a shadow frame. I wouldn't mind finding a pic of them. I'm also in the same boat. I have a garbage bag full of them in my closet that I need to lay out.


----------



## Snowyowl

*Ribbons*

Here's a pic of my daughter from a show we went to a few weeks ago. The show had only 5 events. She placed in all of them and got High point. The belt buckle she is wearing is a buckle she won for a series this past summer.


----------

